# Union Atlas or Union Force?



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Buying based on thegoodride's reviews is like using wikipedia as a valid source for dissertations. 


Whats your board and riding style?


----------



## jld89 (Jul 2, 2013)

The reviews just give some more info about them so I thought it was a good source.


I ride a Capita Unorthodox and I don't have a particular style (How do you describe your style?)

I like doing sharp turns and sometimes going fast, sometimes I make jumps but I'm still not ready for the park for my level.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

atlas arguably preforms the same as the force. the force is cheaper, and more durable. for me, I would get the forces.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

2014 Force to Atlas is very similar. Atlas will be a bit more flexible in the highback. Can't go wrong with either. 

And never use The Good Ride for anything. The wikipedia analogy isn't fair to wikipedia.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

They are very, very similar bindings. Get which one you like to look at better, they're both solid bindings.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Given your description you should get the force for the savings. You won't know the difference in feel between the two.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

forces are bbuilt better. all the stuff you need, none of the shit you dontt


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Bait planted.


----------



## jld89 (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the input guys/girls I went for the Atlas finally since they were on sale.


----------

